# What's the species?



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Good evening RFUK folk!

This place is far too serious at the moment, so here's my attempt at injecting a little fun to your evening rounds...

Challenge is.... Guess the species :2thumb:

Rules are simple, someone posts a picture of a reptile (be sure to save it to photobucket or use a picture where the url doesn't give it away) and it's up to everyone else to guess the species. The next go goes to the person who guesses correctly.

So To get things rolling here is a lesser known species:









Hint: It's not actually a lizard and is endermic to New Zealand.

Enjoy!

Chris


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Tuatara? At a guess :blush:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Tuatara? At a guess :blush:


Wow! That was fast :lol2: 
Yep, It's a Tuatara. Not very widely known but deserves to be 

Your go :2thumb:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Tuatara's are indeed lovely... I remembered it from somewhere and then realised I got a small one as a toy in those Yowie chocolate things! :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Naultinus greyii


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Tuatara's are indeed lovely... I remembered it from somewhere and then realised I got a small one as a toy in those Yowie chocolate things! :lol2:
> 
> image



*Naultinus elegans elegans*?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

LIZARD said:


> Naultinus greyii


Oooh not quite! It is from the _Naultinus_ genus though!



Chris18 said:


> *Naultinus elegans elegans*?


That's the one!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> image


Is it a member of the _Tarentola_ genus?


----------



## jillygirl (Feb 1, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Good evening RFUK folk!
> 
> This place is far too serious at the moment, so here's my attempt at injecting a little fun to your evening rounds...
> 
> ...



Koala..:whistling2:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Is it a member of the _Tarentola_ genus?


Nope


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Spiny tailed gecko....had to google the latin :whistling2::lol2: Strophurus ciliaris ciliaris?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ian.g said:


> Spiny tailed gecko....had to google the latin :whistling2::lol2: Strophurus ciliaris ciliaris?


Correct
from Australia


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Good evening RFUK folk!
> 
> This place is far too serious at the moment, so here's my attempt at injecting a little fun to your evening rounds...
> 
> ...


sorry, gonna sound thick here but i'm new to lizards so forgive me. how is that not a lizard? looks very lizardy to me.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Bugger im too slow, must be the Gunniess


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ian.g said:


> image


*Psammophilus dorsalis?*


If i'm right, someone else can have my go lol


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Chris18 said:


> *Psammophilus dorsalis?*
> 
> 
> If i'm right, someone else can have my go lol


you are indeed right : victory:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

that was clearly the Michealius knightius


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> image


A goni of some kind?!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> A goni of some kind?!


keep guessing, tis very rare and only been discovered a few years


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

no-one???????


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't give it away yet! I'm looking!
_Cyrtodactylus dumnuii_?


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

Animali
geco kenia
i dunno
bearded dragon


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

mattandme2 said:


> Animali
> geco kenia
> i dunno
> bearded dragon





Ophexis said:


> Don't give it away yet! I'm looking!
> _Cyrtodactylus dumnuii_?


nope and nope


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> nope and nope


Can we ask for hints? I'm stumped, I keep getting the same 5 species when I try and find recently discovered ones! :lol2:


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

an amazing one


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Can we ask for hints? I'm stumped, I keep getting the same 5 species when I try and find recently discovered ones! :lol2:


vietnam


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

give up?????


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Cryptus?

Gekko takouensis? I only thought this one because I can't actually get a bloody picture up for it so can only assume it's the one species I haven't been able to compare! :devil:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

nope.
lol


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> nope.
> lol


Balls to you then! I don't know! :lol2: Google is not my friend tonight


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

hint


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Balls to you then! I don't know! :lol2: Google is not my friend tonight


bwahahahahahahahaha



mattandme2 said:


> hint


i told you Vietnam


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Cat Ba leopard gecko? Last ditch guess here until I disappear onto Google again!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Cat Ba leopard gecko? Last ditch guess here until I disappear onto Google again!


nope bwahahahahahahahahahaha, i'm off soon so be quick or i'll have to disclose the i.d, but for your hard graft ophexis i'll pass the next go to you:2thumb:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

One last one, I've found a name I haven't used yet...
_Lygosoma boehmei_??

EDIT: Scratch that, looked it up, it's a bloody skink thing...


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

ginnerone said:


> image


umm is it a cytrodactylus fumosus??

no no is is C gray ??


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Dont think this has been mentioned yet, Cyrtodactylus huynhi?


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

chinese cave gecko


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Ooooooh were getting very close now, good hits from suez and ben


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Wahey the thread has taken off  I thought it would sink to the bottom :lol2:

Cyrtodactylus peguensi is my guess... surely it's one of the bent toed geckos?


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

ginnerone said:


> Ooooooh were getting very close now, good hits from suez and ben


its C Gray isnt it ??


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Oooh closer by the guess but still no match


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

The experienced keepers have come along now... I shall take my leave until the next person takes a go! *goes to sulk in the corner* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Cyrtodactylus phongnhakebangensis Final answer :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

One of the best scientific names IMO :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> One of the best scientific names IMO :lol2:


almost, very very close, this one also has an incredibly awesome name


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

C. badenensis? This is the last one, I swear, before the pros can take over


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

Phong Nha-Ke Bang bent-toed gecko


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

c nuaulu ??


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

were all in the right region


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

Cryptus


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

suez said:


> c nuaulu ??


nope, i like this game, unlike monopoly i'm winning without having to fiddle the bank:lol2:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

C badenesis


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

stalking gecko


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Cyrtodactylus pseudoquadrivirgatus?


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

C buchardi ??


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Cyrtodactylus pseudoquadrivirgatus?


we have a winner


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> we have a winner
> 
> image


AHAHAHA!!! I feel accomplished... :no1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

ginnerone said:


> we have a winner
> 
> image


That was an ordeal :lol2:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

oh bugger i never win


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

Một loài thằn lằn chân ngón giả sọc mới vừa được phát hiện ở dãy núi Trường Sơn của Việt Nam. Một nhóm nhà khoa học học gồm 3 người Việt Nam và 2 người Đức đã tìm ra loài thằn lằn mới này.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> That was an ordeal :lol2:


indeed lol, about 3 pages of doom lol



suez said:


> oh bugger i never win


me neither, i snook in when no-one was online lol


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Google is cheating


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

This won't take long


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

mattandme2 said:


> Một loài thằn lằn chân ngón giả sọc mới vừa được phát hiện ở dãy núi Trường Sơn của Việt Nam. Một nhóm nhà khoa học học gồm 3 người Việt Nam và 2 người Đức đã tìm ra loài thằn lằn mới này.


 bless you, that was a nasty sneeze


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

Cyrtodactylus sworderi


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Cyrtodactylus sworderi Yellow spotted Slender-toed Gecko


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

That's not another cyrtodactylus is it?

EDIT: It appears that it is :lol2:


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

brown leopard gecko
brown gecko


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> image
> 
> This won't take long


Cyrtodactylus sworderi


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> That's not another cyrtodactylus is it?


There is a very strong possibility it is of the genus you mention :whistling2: It's late, I'm not being terribly creative! 



ginnerone said:


> Cyrtodactylus sworderi


Damn you! I should have erased the web address! :lol2: Yes that is right...


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> There is a very strong possibility it is of the genus you mention :whistling2: It's late, I'm not being terribly creative!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you! I should have erased the web address! :lol2: Yes that is right...


bwahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

bumbleyjoe said:


> Cyrtodactylus sworderi Yellow spotted Slender-toed Gecko





ginnerone said:


> bwahahahahaha


Hahahahahahhaha! FIAL!

Oooo just thought of a good one :devil:


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

next!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Oops sorry bumbleyjoe, didn't see your entry there! Looks like you get next pick instead of ginnerone!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

here's an easy one to get us back on track


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

ginnerone said:


> here's an easy one to get us back on track
> image


Horned lizard


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

Gonocephalus bellii 
hoened lizard


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Horned lizard


 it is indeed, which one though?

el latino name


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Oops sorry bumbleyjoe, didn't see your entry there! Looks like you get next pick instead of ginnerone!


Yes...ginnerone does seem to be more...er...'noticeable' than most other members, doesn't he? :whistling2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> here's an easy one to get us back on track
> image


 aww you stole my go. I dont wanna play anymore! im leaving :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

mattandme2 said:


> Gonocephalus bellii
> hoened lizard


nope.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

ginnerone said:


> it is indeed, which one though?
> 
> el latino name


Phrynosoma mcallii?


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

u stole Reptile Forums - View Profile: bumbleyjoe go


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

olivine said:


> Yes...ginnerone does seem to be more...er...'noticeable' than most other members, doesn't he? :whistling2:


its the natural fear of my tokay gene's:lol2:



bumbleyjoe said:


> aww you stole my go. I dont wanna play anymore! im leaving :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


sorry Joe, you take your go, i didn't even see your post


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Phrynosoma mcallii?


:no1::2thumb::no1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

ginnerone said:


> :no1::2thumb::no1:


Shwoop de whoop!

I have a good'en lined up but better let Joe have his go


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

bumbleyjoe said:


> aww you stole my go. I dont wanna play anymore! im leaving :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


Now we see the violence inherent in the system (you're being repressed you know)


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

olivine said:


> Now we see the violence inherent in the system (you're being repressed you know)


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

ginnerone said:


> image
> 
> image


Bwahahahaha! You sir have far too much time on your hands :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Since no-one is stepping forward...


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Lygosoma fernandi?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Bwahahahaha! You sir have far too much time on your hands :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Since no-one is stepping forward...
> 
> image


 ooh a skinky, not my field of expertise i'm afraid


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Lygosoma fernandi?


Nada 



ginnerone said:


> ooh a skinky, not my field of expertise i'm afraid


Aww c'mon... I'll even give you a hint if you are very good


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> ooh a skinky, not my field of expertise i'm afraid


But it has a tinge of ginger, so surely that makes it your field of expertise? :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

lygosoma západoaf?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> lygosoma západoaf?


Negitory


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Bwahahahaha! You sir have far too much time on your hands :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Since no-one is stepping forward...
> 
> image


 
Thats fine no worries, im just checking on and off anyway! have fun guys! as for that one my guess would have been some thing like a fire skink but i think thats far too basic for this game!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

bumbleyjoe said:


> Thats fine no worries, im just checking on and off anyway! have fun guys! as for that one my guess would have been some thing like a fire skink but i think thats far too basic for this game!


No problem  You can have a turn whenever you like : victory:

And afraid not...

A clue for everyone is: KUHL :whistling2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Diploglossus monotropis?
Too much yellow, probably, but worth a try


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Diploglossus monotropis?
> Too much yellow, probably, but worth a try


We have a weinar :no1: :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> We have a weinar :no1: :lol2:


I'm getting good at this :gasp: Better than the dog breed thread!
Bumbleyjoe, you want to take a go?
If not give me 5 minutes to find an image


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> I'm getting good at this :gasp: Better than the dog breed thread!
> Bumbleyjoe, you want to take a go?
> If not give me 5 minutes to find an image


Nah you go, got things to feed then im off to bed! have fun!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

bumbleyjoe said:


> Nah you go, got things to feed then im off to bed! have fun!!


Fair does! Have fun feeding the zoo! 
Now then...










Again, potentially pretty easy. Monitor people, bog off! :lol2:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Fair does! Have fun feeding the zoo!
> Now then...
> 
> image
> ...


Varanus dumerili???


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> Varanus dumerili???


See?! Easy! I shall pass the torch on to you :no1:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> See?! Easy! I shall pass the torch on to you :no1:


Sorry, seemed google was rather helpful with that one. Give me a minute and I shall try to find something challenging :whistling2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> Sorry, seemed google was rather helpful with that one. Give me a minute and I shall try to find something challenging :whistling2:


My Google skills accept your feeble challenge... :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> My Google skills accept your feeble challenge... :whistling2: :lol2:


Right this maybe easy, I have never heard of this one before but here goes.... (but may I say, now I have seen this, I want one! hahaha)


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> Right this maybe easy, I have never heard of this one before but here goes.... (but may I say, now I have seen this, I want one! hahaha)
> 
> image


You would post it on the Uroplatus enthusiasts thread :lol2:
Uroplatus fimbriatus


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> You would post it on the Uroplatus enthusiasts thread :lol2:
> Uroplatus fimbriatus


Damn you! Well I saw it and was like "oh my, I want it!" but anyways, your go....


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

You want everything! :lol2:

Uroplatus fimbriatus?

EDIT: DAMN! Too slow


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> You want everything! :lol2:
> 
> Uroplatus fimbriatus?


Well yes, I do want everything!

But Chris beat you too it, sorry


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> Damn you! Well I saw it and was like "oh my, I want it!" but anyways, your go....


Haha! Well I think that they are all stunning, especially phantasticus, sikorae and pietschmanni :mf_dribble:

I'll grab a pic


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Right now here is an unusual one  I will accept the common name btw :whistling2:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Right now here is an unusual one  I will accept the common name btw :whistling2:
> 
> image


You have photo shopped that, right?


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

mexican mole lizard


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Ajolote! Aka the Mexican mole lizard!
Bipes biporus


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

eddygecko said:


> mexican mole lizard


Dammit :lol2: foiled yet again 

Your go


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Hang on, let me get a good'un


----------



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn I knew that it was on deadly 60 even though it isn't deadly :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> You have photo shopped that, right?


If only... some weird creatures out there... just look at the naked mole rat :shock:



Ophexis said:


> Ajolote! Aka the Mexican mole lizard!
> Bipes biporus


Too slow :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> If only... some weird creatures out there... just look at the naked mole rat :shock::
> Too slow :lol2:


Hush! I had more detail to my answer :whistling2:
Also, look at the pink fairy armadillo!


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Here you go then:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Hush! I had more detail to my answer :whistling2:
> Also, look at the *pink fairy armadillo!*


Bwahaha! I was just looking at that and considering throwing it up there :lol2:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

eddygecko said:


> Here you go then:
> image


maybe, Ceratophora stoddarti?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> maybe, Ceratophora stoddarti?


Correction..... Ceratophora aspera


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

eddygecko said:


> Here you go then:
> image


That's a good'en 

Maybe a... Ceratophora tennentii?


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

_Ben_ said:


> Correction..... Ceratophora aspera


 Alright clever clogs. 

The Wiki pages for these lizards are probably getting more views tonight than they've ever had before lol.


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

eddygecko said:


> Alright clever clogs.
> 
> The Wiki pages for these lizards are probably getting more views tonight than they've ever had before lol.


Wasnt wiki, just some efficient googling 

anyways heres my attempt, let the googling begin!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> Wasnt wiki, just some efficient googling
> 
> anyways heres my attempt, let the googling begin!
> 
> image


just a guess, doubt it though
Eurydactylodes agricolae


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> Wasnt wiki, just some efficient googling
> 
> anyways heres my attempt, let the googling begin!
> 
> image


Not a Oedura is it?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> just a guess, doubt it though
> Eurydactylodes agricolae


It was a long shot, but nope. As far as I know it doesnt come from New Caledonia


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Not a Oedura is it?


Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

This one will probably end me... it has the eyes of a Gehyra marginata... but a Oedura looking body :bash:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

luperosaurus?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> This one will probably end me... it has the eyes of a Gehyra marginata... but a Oedura looking body :bash:


Well you have the first letter right, but no, not Gehyra marginata




Ophexis said:


> luperosaurus?


Nope


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Long shot but... Gekko smithii?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Long shot but... Gekko smithii?


Getting warmer, but no


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Gekko ulikovskii?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> Getting warmer, but no


Bah! So part of the Gekko genus then :whistling2:

I better be off anyway, got geckos to feed :roll:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Gekko ulikovskii?


Its good, but its not right...


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Bah! So part of the Gekko genus then :whistling2:
> 
> I better be off anyway, got geckos to feed :roll:



Theres only a couple dozen in the Gekko genus (well according to wiki) so it cant be that hard.... :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Gekko verreauxi?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Gekko verreauxi?


Wrong end of the alphabet :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Gekko athymus

And with that I'm definitely off to feed my lot :lol2:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Gekko athymus
> 
> And with that I'm definitely off to feed my lot :lol2:


And we have a winner :no1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> And we have a winner :no1:


Whoop  Next who replies gets my go : victory:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> And we have a winner :no1:


Aaah, it was one of the two! I made the wrong choice :lol2:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Aaah, it was one of the two! I made the wrong choice :lol2:


But you replied first after Chris, so you get his go, he said so himself!

May I also add, I would quite like to get that gecko aswell, although Gekko smithii is higher on my list :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> But you replied first after Chris, so you get his go, he said so himself!
> 
> *May I also add, I would quite like to get that gecko aswell, although Gekko smithii is higher on my list *:2thumb:


*mentions rocking horse poo and chicken teeth* :whistling2:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> *mentions rocking horse poo and chicken teeth* :whistling2:


yeah yeah yeah, I am sure I can source them, even if I have to catch them myself! hahaha Although there was someone on the classifieds recently after some. I thought they get imported from time to time?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> yeah yeah yeah, I am sure I can source them, even if I have to catch them myself! hahaha Although there was someone on the classifieds recently after some. I thought they get imported from time to time?


You may have more luck talking to WLW or another importer : victory:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Alrighty then, if it's my go... hmm...










Possibly another easy one. It's late, don't yell at me :blush:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Alrighty then, if it's my go... hmm...
> 
> image
> 
> Possibly another easy one. It's late, don't yell at me :blush:


Again with the rhac enthusiasts :lol2: 
I won't say the answer as I really need to get a move on :devil:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rhacodactylus trachyrhynchus :whistling2:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> You may have more luck talking to WLW or another importer : victory:


Well it wont be for atleast another year or two so I dont need to worry about it just yet.



Ophexis said:


> Alrighty then, if it's my go... hmm...
> 
> image
> 
> Possibly another easy one. It's late, don't yell at me :blush:


And that one I am going to guess greater rough snouted gecko, dont even ask for the latin name, its got every letter of the alphabet in there and starts with a T lol


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Rhacodactylus trachyrhynchus :whistling2:


Shoo! You aren't supposed to guess that quickly!
Lol, yeah. Your go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> Well it wont be for atleast another year or two so I dont need to worry about it just yet.


Ahh ok... I have a feeling your next venture will be the breeding of a certain (partly) well camouflaged gecko :whistling2:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Ahh ok... I have a feeling your next venture will be the breeding of a certain (partly) well camouflaged gecko :whistling2:


I think you maybe right, but thats a year away. Then maybe I will attempt to acquire some smithii this time next year for a project in 2012. Although I (possibly) have other projects in the pipeline...... :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh and just found this out....
Go to google translation, paste _ä fifteen times, convert from german to turkish _ _:lol2:_


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> I think you maybe right, but thats a year away. Then maybe I will attempt to acquire some smithii this time next year for a project in 2012. Although I (possibly) have other projects in the pipeline...... :whistling2:


Argh the suspense :devil:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Oh and just found this out....
> Go to google translation, paste _ä fifteen times, convert from german to turkish _ _:lol2:_


you cant catch them all...... hahahaha



Crestie Chris said:


> Argh the suspense :devil:


hehe, pm me if you want the full run down haha dont want to take this too off topic.

As for the picture, hmmmm I shall have a think while feeding the babies....


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> image


Varanus glauerti?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Varanus glauerti?


Nope, not kimberly rock monitor


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Varanus gilleni.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tiliqua said:


> Varanus gilleni.


Indeed it is.
Was quite hard as most people here focus on geckos but some people know their monitors 
Your go


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Right, here goes...












No geckos here!

Mark.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> Right, here goes...
> 
> 
> image
> ...


Looks like a rather pretty flat lizard to me (Platysaurus broadleyi) :2thumb:


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Correct - You go again!!!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Looks like a rather pretty flat lizard to me (Platysaurus broadleyi) :2thumb:


LOL, there isn't any messing about here is there?
I only just started my search where I saw your answer :')


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Wahey! :lol2:
Ok... not a lizard, but that's what makes this one challenging


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

No fair - stick to lizards !!!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Wahey! :lol2:
> Ok... not a lizard, but that's what makes this one challenging
> image


A SNAKE :gasp:!?!?!
*blanks*
Atleast give us snake sheltered people a clue ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> A SNAKE :gasp:!?!?!
> *blanks*
> Atleast give us snake sheltered people a clue ?


City in the south of France :whistling2:


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

_Malpolon monspessulanus_ (Montpelier snake)


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Montpellier snake?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

olivine said:


> _Malpolon monspessulanus_ (Montpelier snake)





Chris18 said:


> Montpellier snake?


Look at that for a photo finish :lol2: Well done Olivine! Your go


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Look at that for a photo finish :lol2: Well done Olivine! Your go


Ooo, that was a close one! Right, back on safer territory...'ere you go...


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

olivine said:


> Ooo, that was a close one! Right, back on safer territory...'ere you go...
> 
> image


Possibly, Diplodactylus granariensis granariensis


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

olivine said:


> Ooo, that was a close one! Right, back on safer territory...'ere you go...
> 
> image


Diplodactylus steindachneri?


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> Possibly, Diplodactylus granariensis granariensis





Chris18 said:


> Diplodactylus steindachneri?


Close, but not quite...


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

olivine said:


> Close, but not quite...


How about, Diplodactylus polyophthalmus?


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> How about, Diplodactylus polyophthalmus?


'fraid not


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

_D. pulcher_.?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

olivine said:


> 'fraid not


Diplodactylus damaeum


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> _D. pulcher_.?





_Ben_ said:


> Diplodactylus damaeum


You're both warm, but not quite there yet...keep going...


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Diplodactylus conspicillatus


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> Diplodactylus conspicillatus


Try again...


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

olivine said:


> Try again...


Diplodactylus tesselatus


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> Diplodactylus tesselatus


Nope (even I wouldn't make it so easy that I'd pick a species that appears in my siggy! :lol2


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Diplodactylus conspicillatus?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

olivine said:


> You're both warm, but not quite there yet...keep going...


Was worth a try, but here we go, I think I have this one now....

Diplodactylus byrnei


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> Was worth a try, but here we go, I think I have this one now....
> 
> Diplodactylus byrnei


We have a winner :no1:

(you don't know how close you came to being right on your first guess; I was just going to post a pic of one of my _D. g. granariensis_, but thought that might be too easy so changed my mind! :lol2


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

olivine said:


> We have a winner :no1:
> 
> (you don't know how close you came to being right on your first guess; I was just going to post a pic of one of my _D. g. granariensis_, but thought that might be too easy so changed my mind! :lol2


wehey, well firstly I want to thank google and wikipedia for their help in achieving this :no1:

Right give me a minute and I will find a picture....


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok here we go, another on my list to obtain at some point......


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> Ok here we go, another on my list to obtain at some point......
> 
> image


And I'm back... thank god that assignment is finally over :devil:

Looks like something from the genus Gekko... not sure which though :hmm:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> And I'm back... thank god that assignment is finally over :devil:
> 
> Looks like something from the genus Gekko... not sure which though :hmm:


You would think, with me it will either be a Rhac or Gekko, but no, I have gone for something alittle different......


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> You would think, with me it will either be a Rhac or Gekko, but no, I have gone for something alittle different......


Damn... maybe a long shot (especially as it would have to wear contacts :lol2 but... gehyra marginata?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Damn... maybe a long shot (especially as it would have to wear contacts :lol2 but... gehyra marginata?


Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:hmm: the only thing it really looks like is a house gecko.... but which one :2wallbang:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :hmm: the only thing it really looks like is a house gecko.... but which one :2wallbang:


Nope, not a house gecko, its a large gecko (similar to a tokay).....:whistling2:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

_gehyra vorax?
_


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> _gehyra vorax?
> _


Nope, wrong part of the world to, think Madagascar....


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> Nope, wrong part of the world to, think Madagascar....


Homopholis sakalava or boivini?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Homopholis sakalava or boivini?


Close, genus is wrong but one of the second is right...:whistling2:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> Close, genus is wrong but one of the second is right...:whistling2:


*Blaesodactylus boivini

Did i steal it?!
*


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> *Blaesodactylus boivini
> 
> Did i steal it?!
> *


ding ding ding, we have a winner! Let Crestie Chris do all the work and then steal at the last moment, I like your style! :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> ding ding ding, we have a winner! Let Crestie Chris do all the work and then steal at the last moment, I like your style! :2thumb:


My bad
He can have a go if he wants lol
I do have a good one lined up though 

Edit: too slow


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

_Ben_ said:


> ding ding ding, we have a winner! Let Crestie Chris do all the work and then steal at the last moment, I like your style! :2thumb:


Bah! I go to do some stat tests and it gets stolen :devil: :lol2:



Chris18 said:


> My bad
> He can have a go if he wants lol
> I do have a good one lined up though
> 
> Edit: too slow image


varanus baritji? Monitors aren't my strong point :S


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Bah! I go to do some stat tests and it gets stolen :devil: :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> varanus baritji? Monitors aren't my strong point :S


Sorry for stealing your answer lol all the credit goes to you, i was looking in the complete wrong genus.

and nope, well done for realizing it's a monitor though, it's the least monitor looking imo
This is the point of this i thought, get people away from what they know


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Sorry for stealing your answer lol all the credit goes to you, i was looking in the complete wrong genus.
> 
> and nope, well done for realizing it's a monitor though, it's the least monitor looking imo
> This is the point of this i thought, get people away from what they know


:lol2: it's no problem, can I at least have a clue? I have a feeling that it's a dwarf monitor... but after kimberleys and ackies it all goes a little fuzzy :whistling2:


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

i dont know what it is, never seen one anywhere before (not even TV) but thats stunning and i wish to perchase one now lol :O


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Varanus caudolineatus?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: it's no problem, can I at least have a clue? I have a feeling that it's a dwarf monitor... but after kimberleys and ackies it all goes a little fuzzy :whistling2:


Yep it's a _Odatria (dwarf)
There isn't much known about it so if i say much it'll give it away
it does grow around 50cm though
_


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

mandyT said:


> i dont know what it is, never seen one anywhere before (not even TV) but thats stunning and i wish to perchase one now lol :O


Goodluck lol, no breedings ever recorded in captivity, not even in its native country so no chance of it ever coming here really 



Tiliqua said:


> Varanus caudolineatus?


'raid not


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Varanus eremius?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tiliqua said:


> Varanus eremius?


and the surveys says...... top answer wooooooo *audience claps*


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Excellent! Here's one of my favourites, at/near top of my wish list!


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

well not very good at these games but heres my guess
Gerrhosaurus validus


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

viperd said:


> well not very good at these games but heres my guess
> Gerrhosaurus validus


 
Nope!


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

King's skink 

_Egernia kingii_


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

Ergernia kingii (kings skink)


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

darn you beat me !!!


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

have i won
wen do i get my go


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

mattandme2 said:


> have i won
> wen do i get my go


haha eager beaver are you !
Just take your go now, from google images it looks like you were right


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

ok you better be right


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

mattandme2 said:


> ok you better be right
> image


draco Volan?


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

close


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

draco spp flying agamid


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

yep


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

yeah go me I got one right lol. 

well i don't know if one is rare or not but it's funky so here goes


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

viperd said:


> yeah go me I got one right lol.
> 
> well i don't know if one is rare or not but it's funky so here goes
> 
> ...


Nephrurus amyae?

Edit : Nephrurus wheelri


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

Nephrurus wheeleri


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

correct too easy. but still a cool looking lizard


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

viperd said:


> correct too easy. but still a cool looking lizard


Indeed it's very cool
Global Geckos has/had some, couldn't see them when I was in there
Should of asked but didn't want to waste his time just so i could take a peek at something i couldn't afford :lol2:

here you go 








easy i think


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

_Eurydactylodes vieillardi_


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

olivine said:


> _Eurydactylodes vieillardi_


Ofcourse :2thumb:


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> Ofcourse :2thumb:


Whoop! That's definitely a species on my wish list...

OK, another one that's probably quite easy as they're so distinctive...


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

olivine said:


> Whoop! That's definitely a species on my wish list...
> 
> OK, another one that's probably quite easy as they're so distinctive...
> 
> image


Global Gecko's has a CB06 one, they seem to have everything any gecko owner could ever want there :whistling2:

As for the species of gecko in the picture, no clue on even the genus lol


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> Global Gecko's has a CB06 one, they seem to have everything any gecko owner could ever want there :whistling2:
> 
> As for the species of gecko in the picture, no clue on even the genus lol


That's why I avoid the Global Geckos website...far too much temptation :whistling2:

Clue: think of two lizards


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

olivine said:


> That's why I avoid the Global Geckos website...far too much temptation :whistling2:
> 
> Clue: think of two lizards


I've been there twice, got horus from there, such a lovely place lol
Must repay it a visit lol
Luckily it is about 10 minutes from my grandad. they advertised a job on here and i was stupidly tempted to quit my college course and move to england in with my grandad lol.

and i found it 
*Carphodactylus laevis*

I searched the guy who's name is on the photo and boy his flickr is amazing :mf_dribble: so jealous.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> I've been there twice, got horus from there, such a lovely place lol
> Must repay it a visit lol
> Luckily it is about 10 minutes from my grandad. they advertised a job on here and i was stupidly tempted to quit my college course and move to england in with my grandad lol.
> 
> ...


Sneaky, but a winner :no1: :lol2:

I daren't visit reptile shops...my bank balance couldn't stand the strain! It was bad enough before Will set up the shop; I ended up with a garg and a tessellated gecko from him then


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

sorry took so long
Was looking through the guys flickr :blush:


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

boyds forest dragon


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

viperd said:


> boyds forest dragon


yep! pretty cool


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

ok this is pretty cool looking too


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

viperd said:


> ok this is pretty cool looking too
> 
> 
> image


_Ameiva ameiva?_


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Jungle runner - Ameiva ameiva...


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> _Ameiva ameiva?_


 
yeah correct


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

You beat me to it!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tiliqua said:


> You beat me to it!


Always  ahahah sorry :blush:

nice easy one


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Pogona barbata?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tiliqua said:


> Pogona barbata?


you got it in one
Just thought i'd show it wasn't the only pogona out there :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> Pogona barbata?


I believe it is your go :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

well if no-ones popping one up, heres one to be proud of that we should all know


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

ginnerone said:


> well if no-ones popping one up, heres one to be proud of that we should all know
> 
> image


A beautiful male Zootoca vivipara in it's breeding colours


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> A beautiful male Zootoca vivipara in it's breeding colours


 Tut Tut Chris, school boy error there, its NOT the Zootoca vivipara!!!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Sand Lizard? :whistling2:
_Lacerta agilis_


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Sand Lizard? :whistling2:
> _Lacerta agilis_


Indeed it is:no1:

your turn


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Myyy goooo!
Don't know if it's already been done :blush:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

ginnerone said:


> Tut Tut Chris, school boy error there, its NOT the Zootoca vivipara!!!!


:blowup: FIAL! How I screwed that one up I have no idea :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Myyy goooo!
> Don't know if it's already been done :blush:
> 
> image


Easy, five lined skink


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Eumeces fasciatus


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> :blowup: FIAL! How I screwed that one up I have no idea :lol2:


lol, i expected some confusion but not from someone of your calibre, standards are slipping:lol2:



Crestie Chris said:


> Easy, five lined skink


Latin names only


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> Eumeces fasciatus


Nope!



Crestie Chris said:


> Easy, five lined skink


Ahh, but be more specific!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

ginnerone said:


> lol, i expected some confusion but not from someone of your calibre, standards are slipping:lol2:


:lol2: I'll blame it on spending the last few hours being lectured on sanitizing microbes... I feel a little brain dead :bash:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Plestiodon inexpectatus


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: I'll blame it on spending the last few hours being lectured on sanitizing microbes... I feel a little brain dead :bash:


bwahahahahahahahahaha, i'll let you off then:lol2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Ahh, but be more specific!


Southeastern five lined I believe (Plestiodon inexpectatus for gin :whistling2


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Southeastern five lined I believe (Plestiodon inexpectatus for gin :whistling2


lmfao, too late i posted it already


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

ginnerone said:


> bwahahahahahahahahaha, i'll let you off then:lol2:


Haha, thanks... although at least I now know how to kill crypto... and 100's more :zzz:

EDIT: too slow :roll:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> Plestiodon inexpectatus


Correct! I also would have accepted Eumeces inexpectatus!
Since Wikipedia seems to use both names :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Haha, thanks... although at least I now know how to kill crypto... and 100's more :zzz:
> 
> EDIT: too slow :roll:


 bwahahahahahahahaha, kan you kill them with a huge stick or fire lol.

i've got a good one,


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

ginnerone said:


> bwahahahahahahahaha, kan you kill them with a huge stick or fire lol.
> 
> i've got a good one,
> 
> image


Looks like a tokkayadactylus photoshopilatus :whistling2:

Or morphs gone too far...


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> bwahahahahahahahaha, kan you kill them with a huge stick or fire lol.
> 
> i've got a good one,
> 
> image


Dirty green Tokay!
or _Snottus Gekko Gecko_ :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Looks like a tokkayadactylus photoshopilatus :whistling2:
> 
> Or morphs gone too far...


Nope, its a real lizard, i'm expecting some confusion here:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Dirty green Tokay!
> or _Snottus Gekko Gecko_ :lol2:


Olive Paternless Gekko Gecko to be exact, i was expecting someone to jump on the Gekko smithii band wagon tbh, fial


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

ginnerone said:


> Nope, its a real lizard, i'm expecting some confusion here:lol2:


A really olive coloured tokay surely? 

..... I prefer the normal colouring :whistling2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> Olive Paternless Gekko Gecko to be exact, i was expecting someone to jump on the Gekko smithii band wagon tbh, fial


Hee... My go?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> A really olive coloured tokay surely?
> 
> ..... I prefer the normal colouring :whistling2:


me too but i was expecting someone to confuse it with the G. smithii in there haste to answer first lol, fial,


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Hee... My go?


well it WOULD have been chris's go if he'd have used the LATIN NAME:lol2:
but it would appear you win


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> well it WOULD have been chris's go if he'd have used the LATIN NAME:lol2:
> but it would appear you win


:lol2: Sorry, Chris!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

ginnerone said:


> me too but i was expecting someone to confuse it with the G. smithii in there haste to answer first lol, fial,


Calico's are the worse  



ginnerone said:


> well it WOULD have been chris's go if he'd have used the LATIN NAME:lol2:
> but it would appear you win


And I thought the scientific name was obvious :lol2: If not the easiest one to remember!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> :lol2: Sorry, Chris!
> 
> image


Looks like a Goni of some description... maybe a Goniurosaurus orientalis?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Looks like a Goni of some description... maybe a Goniurosaurus orientalis?


Nope.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Ophexis said:


> :lol2: Sorry, Chris!
> 
> image


_Goniurosaurus kuroiwae?_


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

eddygecko said:


> _Goniurosaurus kuroiwae?_


Nope!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Nope.


Bah! Well I'm off for some pasta... I hope someone has got it before I'm back :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Nobody? 
Wanna go for a hint?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I kindof thought _Cyrtodactylus_ again?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Saedcantas said:


> I kindof thought _Cyrtodactylus_ again?


Nope! You guys were along the right lies with the gonis


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

_Goniurosaurus catbaensis_


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

olivine said:


> _Goniurosaurus catbaensis_


Ding ding ding! :no1:


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Ding ding ding! :no1:


Whoop! OK, how about this...


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

_Strophurus elderi_


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> _Strophurus elderi_


Got it in one :2thumb:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Wahey! What a gorgeous pic it was too 

Try this one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like a _Cyrtodactylus... _Not sure of the species though _:blush:
_


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

_Diplodactylus_ of some kind?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Smaller


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Strophus ciliaris?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Saedcantas said:


> Smaller


Ooo, an aussie gecko methinks  *dusts book off*


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It's not Aussie


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry, was away cleaning vivs. This one genuinely has me stumped :hmm:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

is it the sphaerodactylus glaucus ??
or possibly the phyllodactylus xanti nocticolus


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Nactus coindemirensis :whistling2:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Ace said:


> Nactus coindemirensis :whistling2:




you win it is definately the NC bugger i lost again.


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Here you go Suez, these should be easy for you
Ive even posted a photo of a pair to aid in identification


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Ace said:


> Nactus coindemirensis :whistling2:


Well Done


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

well dunno if I'm right but my guess is

_sphaerodactylus fantasticus_


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Well done ACE  Viperd has this one covered


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

viperd said:


> well dunno if I'm right but my guess is
> 
> _sphaerodactylus fantasticus_


 
:no1: Correct


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Ace said:


> :no1: Correct


im not playing i knew that one for definate and my connection was pants last night and i couldnt answer .i knew you gave me an easy one too Will :sad:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

suez said:


> im not playing i knew that one for definate and my connection was pants last night and i couldnt answer .i knew you gave me an easy one too Will :sad:


Bwahahahahahahahahaha its pants when that happens

on Viperd's behalf, an easy one BUT the twist is there's Two,
the one who gets BOTH correct first wins


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

How bout Shinisaurus crocodilurus and Acanthosaura armata?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Tiliqua said:


> How bout Shinisaurus crocodilurus and Acanthosaura armata?


Nope and Nope

anyone else care to have a stab?

Suez?
Olivine?
Chris?
Sophie?
Matt?

NO?
ANYONE?

c'mon they're easy


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Is the top one a baby tuatara?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Is the top one a baby tuatara?


:2thumb:indeed it is dean, well spotted, i thought that one would have been the first to go,

and No2?


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

i thought the 2nd one could be _Uromastyx occelatus?_
_but im really struggling! _


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Dean Cheetham said:


> i thought the 2nd one could be _Uromastyx occelatus?_
> _but im really struggling! _


 Not even close:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

another pic if it helps


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Tuatara, and Enyalius leechi, although to be honest I would have said Shinisaurus for the top one.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Matt Harris said:


> Tuatara, and Enyalius leechi, although to be honest I would have said Shinisaurus for the top one.


 we have a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, i picked a hatchling picture to make it a little tricky, it is similar looking at that age though


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey that's a cheat! A tuatara ain't a lizard! Well done to the winner though :notworthy:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Tiliqua said:


> Hey that's a cheat! A tuatara ain't a lizard! Well done to the winner though :notworthy:


Oh so you pick on mine but leave the first post (which was also a tuatara), i see, this is favoritism, i'm telling.:lol2:

c'mon wheres the next pic, it won't post itself


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thought i'd go, saves us bored people waiting around


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

_Geckolepis maculata_


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> _Geckolepis maculata_


Yep, well done, thought that'd be a hard one 
lol


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

EDIT,
never mind lmfao


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

P.S: I'm only posting my own pictures so google won't help you much!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> image
> 
> P.S: I'm only posting my own pictures so google won't help you much!


A Thumb!!!!!!

or the Anguis fragilis below it


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Ooh now were moving into my kind of lizards! I'm going to guess at a baby Celestes warreni, Haitian galliwasp?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Nope and nope!


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

My try, Saiphos equalis


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Nope but good guess!

Another pic as a clue


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Lerista species?


----------



## KDB (Jan 13, 2010)

Mark- I love warrreni galliwasp!

Erm is it a flap/scaled footed skink? In that region/area of guessing? Yes?

(Apologies if someone else got it/time delay on a Blackberry!)


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice guesses guys, but it's still not there 

Here's a clue;
It's not Australian.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

In the words of Manuel...."I know nothing!"


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Come on guys!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

_Chalcides bedriagai_


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Looks more like Chalcides chalcides?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It's impressively similar to, but not _C. chalcides_!


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

C.striatus ??


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It's not a Chalcides 

It's from Asia.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Chirotes canaliculatus?


----------



## River Zora (Oct 16, 2010)

Ophisaurus apodus?


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Anguis fragilis ???


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Nope, Nope and Nope!

Sorry chaps, 

The picture was taken in Indonesia. 

Last clue before we give up I think


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Last pic


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Saedcantas said:


> Last pic
> 
> image


This ones got everyone stumped... 

Is is a Lygosoma species?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

crestie chris said:


> this ones got everyone stumped...
> 
> Is is a lygosoma species?




ooooh :d


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Saedcantas said:


> ooooh :d


_Lygosoma quadrupes_? :hmm:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

We have a winner 

Aren't they the coolest!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Saedcantas said:


> We have a winner
> 
> Aren't they the coolest!!!


Wooo!  they are pretty damn awesome! Is it true that they move in a snake like motion?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh and one of the most stunning geckos IMO....








I would love to see these guys someday


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

grey leperd gecko


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

mattandme2 said:


> grey leperd gecko


Nada :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Another pic:


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

If I'm not wrong its Hoplodactylus rakiurae - one of my favourites


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

uroplatus said:


> If I'm not wrong its Hoplodactylus rakiurae - one of my favourites


We have a winner :no1:


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Yey a gorgeous species! Anyway here is my offering...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

uroplatus said:


> Yey a gorgeous species! Anyway here is my offering...
> image


:hmm: looks cat gecko esque in body shape... 

My guess would be a hatchling _Coleonyx variegatus _


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Nope, its an usual one


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

is it tropiocolotes occidentalis ??


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Nope fraid not


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Another pic might help???


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Can we have a hint? Pweese :flrt:


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Yep a fairly new species - discovered in the 90's from Madagascar :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

uroplatus said:


> Yep a fairly new species - discovered in the 90's from Madagascar :2thumb:


Well it took some finding but I do believe it is a _Matoatoa spannring_ :2thumb:

Not a lot of info about them from what I could find


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Yey you are right! I love the Matoatoa genus - fantastic looking geckos, so unusual - I know the Matoatoa brevipes are kept in captivity but I am unsure about the spannring.
Very well done on your investigations lol, I was starting to think no one would guess it :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

uroplatus said:


> Yey you are right! I love the Matoatoa genus - fantastic looking geckos, so unusual - I know the Matoatoa brevipes are kept in captivity but I am unsure about the spannring.
> Very well done on your investigations lol, I was starting to think no one would guess it :2thumb:


Wohoo!  They were definitely one of the species that raised an eyebrow :lol2: They look like they have very delicate skin as well, but I have no idea as there was a distinct lack of info :?

Next up is one of my favourites... may be a little easy compared to the others but ahh well :blush:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Its a palmatogecko rangei (namib web footed gecko)


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

sarasin said:


> Its a palmatogecko rangei (namib web footed gecko)


Correct :no1: I just find them so unusual 

Your go


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok here is my offer


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

sarasin said:


> Ok here is my offer
> image


I WANT ONE :mf_dribble:
No clue what it is though, the fox looking tail is soooo cute!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

sarasin said:


> Ok here is my offer
> image


Can't quite put my finger on this one... I remember looking at it (or a similar species) earlier, but totally forgot what it was :bash:

I'll have a brew and pop back :lol2:


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Ebenavia inuguis:whistling2:

Back on geckos now were talking my language:2thumb:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Ace said:


> Ebenavia inuguis:whistling2:
> 
> Back on geckos now were talking my language:2thumb:


correct :2thumb:but sarasin will have to confirm


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Ace said:


> Ebenavia inuguis:whistling2:
> 
> Back on geckos now were talking my language:2thumb:


Correct, your turn


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

is that a regrown tail Will?


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Pristurus carteri - Scorpion tailed gecko?


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Correct on both accounts, its a Pristurus carteri and yes it does have a regen tail:notworthy:

Your go Lauren: victory:


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Woohoo cool! Its been ages since I saw Pristurus carteri, gorgeous gecko species.
Anyway here is my offering:


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

No one fancy a guess?


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Paroedura stumpffi


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Yep right again Ace  Your go :2thumb:


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

ace??


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Missed my go earlier so here are some of mine. Sorry for the quality, they are scanned in from slides.

Easy










Harder









Quite tough, I hope


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

1st one is _Iguana delicatissima_, but now I've got to get to bed!  have fun you lot!


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> 1st one is _Iguana delicatissima_, but now I've got to get to bed!  have fun you lot!


That's right. The second one could only be one of four species.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Matt Harris said:


> That's right. The second one could only be one of four species.


_Basiliscus galeritus_?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

And _Anolis nitens_?


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Is the third one a _Norops_ sp.?


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

2 / 3 for Lotte. I never did manage to get a pic of a male galeritus, only females and juvies.

The Anolis sp was only described in 2009 (that should narrow it down a bit), though we took pics of it in 1991.


----------

